# Solved: Run Magicjack on Win 2008 Server Standard



## pcuser1 (Jun 30, 2011)

I have a Magicjack (usb)that I used to run on a Win 7 box with no problems. I now want to run the same Magicjack on a Win 2008 Standard Server. I have Googled the heck out of this prob and find no effective solution. I have ports forwarded in the router (same as on the old Win 7 box) and can't get it to work. I get a dialtone and dial a number but hear a "dialtone" after the telephone dials the number. I have Telephony running as a service at startup and have Windows audio running as a service at startup. I have changed the Magicjack from usb port to a different one many times and still no success. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks for your time....


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

Probably because MagicJack is a consumer device, and consumers don't run Windows Server. Why are you running Windows Server on your primary personal computer?


----------



## pcuser1 (Jun 30, 2011)

I want to use one box for Webserver, FTP Server, DNS Server and hopefully, phone server (magicjack). I'll use another for my main personal box.

P.S. I don't care about "probably", I just want to hear from someone who has had success with Magicjack on Win 2008 Server.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

It's not listed as a supported operating system, so you may be waiting a while to see if someone else here go it to work.

http://magicjack.com/faq/

Not many people run a $400 enterprise operating system at home.


----------



## pcuser1 (Jun 30, 2011)

Ummm, I think you may be surprised ! This Website is supposed to offer help to those that have tech issues. If you can't help and want to question my motives for running an operating system then don't waste my time or yours. Help or do something else with your time. Stop trying to run up your # of posts.... Any more questions?

P.S. I did check the MJ faq.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

I provided a link to the manufacturer's site of the device you're having problems with. It clearly states the operating systems it is supported on, and Windows Server is not listed. That's helpful. You could spend some time scouring the internet looking for 3rd party hacked drivers and software that make the device work on unsupported operating systems. 

I've been a member here a long time. I'm trying to help you by setting reasonable expectations. The company doesn't support what you want to do. This site doesn't get many home users running expensive enterprise operating systems. Those two facts put together mean you may be waiting a while for someone to come along who has successfully hacked the device to get it to work on Windows Server.

If you want to actually use your MagicJack, I suggest you connect it to a computer running a supported operating system. You'll be up and running in minutes.


----------



## pcuser1 (Jun 30, 2011)

Well, after a big bunch of thought (this CLOWN aside!), I finally got Magicjack to work (as a system service no less) on Windows 2008 Server Standard. MJ runs with no splash screen! Call quality is excellent!

Here's how I got it done:

I remember a few months ago, I had problems getting MJ to work with a Win 7 box. To fix the Win 7 problem, I hit the MJ support website via text chat and after a big bunch of "plug it in" and "unplug it" torture tests (my USB ports are in the back of the box). They sent me a file called magicJackSetup.exe. When I right click this file it says, under the Details tab, magicjack Upgrade Component, File Version 2.0.6073.4252... Size 12.2 MB. To fix my 2008 Server Standard problem with MJ, I ran the magicjack Upgrade Component file they sent me under (right click file) and "Properties" choose it's "Compatibility" tab as "Windows XP SP3". It installed correctly and I saw the MJ splash screen, tried a call and it worked just fine! Next, to change the MJ app to a service, I used a program called MagicJack Service Creator 1.8 (free.. just Google it) and now MJ runs as a service (after I boot the Win 2008 Box and login) with no Splash screen when someone calls in or I call out. This service creator prog lets you convert MJ back to an app with one click if you need to look at the MJ splash screen to see what numbers you have called, or have called you.

Soooooo... Don't believe the hype !
You too can run your own MJ phone server on Windows 2008 Server Standard !

A wise old owl once said, WOOT, WOOT ! 

As always, you mileage may vary, don't hate, APPRECIATE !

P.S.under Services, be sure Windows Audio is enabled at startup, Telephony should also be enabled at startup

Holah ! wuxter


----------



## pcuser1 (Jun 30, 2011)

I apologize to DoubleHelix for any offense, I figured there was a way to get it done. It works for me. I appreciate positive feedback, but to say it can't be done is a problem for me. Again, sorry for any disrespect. I DO appreciate your time and concern to those with PC (Personal Confuser) problems.

It's not about who knows the most, it's about getting it (IT) to work...


----------

